# Americus Open 2017



## ultimatecube (Nov 15, 2016)

Announcing the Americus Open 2017!

*When:* January 7, 2017

*Events:*
- 2x2
- 3x3
- 3x3 OH
- 4x4
- Pyraminx
- Kilominx

See the WCA page for details. More info to come!

If you live in Alabama, Florida, or Georgia and you're wondering if you should come to this comp... Americus is 2.5 hours away from Montgomery, Tallahassee, and Atlanta. So come on and join the fun!


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 15, 2016)

Nice meeting you at Marietta Mystery; congrats on organizing your first competition!


----------



## Torch (Nov 15, 2016)

Already hyped! I know you'll do a great job with this comp!


----------



## DanpHan (Nov 15, 2016)

i live in sc so i guess im not invited : (


----------



## ultimatecube (Nov 16, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> Nice meeting you at Marietta Mystery; congrats on organizing your first competition!





Torch said:


> Already hyped! I know you'll do a great job with this comp!


Thanks, guys! I learned a lot from y'all at Marietta, so I'm hoping this one turns out great!



DanpHan said:


> i live in sc so i guess im not invited : (


Technically, Americus is 2.5 hours from you...if you drive fast enough.  So you're invited! If you come to the comp, I will give you an exclusive high-five reserved only for you.


----------



## DanpHan (Nov 16, 2016)

ultimatecube said:


> Technically, Americus is 2.5 hours from you...if you drive fast enough.  So you're invited! If you come to the comp, I will give you an exclusive high-five reserved only for you.


<3


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Nov 21, 2016)

Registration is now open!


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 7, 2016)

some goals for next month:

3x3: sub-10 single, beat Joshua
4x4: sub-50 average, beat Ray
2x2: fix my cube, beat Noah
OH: sub-26 average, beat Carson (too easy?)
Pyra: Podium, beat Katie
Kilo: UOWR PLZ, beat Daniel


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 8, 2016)

ohh same
2: comp PBs? or just finally beat that 2.38
3: BEAT MY OFFICIAL AVG PLEASEEEEE
4: sub55 avg? maybe? probably not
OH: sub25 avg because 25.00 is my comp PB kek
Pyra: podium, beat Katie (and Jacob)
Kilo:


----------



## DanpHan (Dec 8, 2016)

goals i guess

2x2: sub 2 average, dont really care though, doubt ill get that
3x3: make cutoff, and not lose to katie, that would be really depressing
4x4: 33 avg or something, i either need to get a wuque or borrow one
oh: not lose to kieran cuz he sux
prya: ew
kilo: make kilominx not be a thing

i love you


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 8, 2016)

DanpHan said:


> 4x4: 33 avg or something, i either need to get a wuque or borrow one


They are not very good, so you're not missing out on too much. (Unless I am oh so lucky and got a defective one)


----------



## DanpHan (Dec 9, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> They are not very good, so you're not missing out on too much. (Unless I am oh so lucky and got a defective one)


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 9, 2016)

DanpHan said:


>


It's going to be a great dead meme. Wow. I'm going to use it.


----------



## ultimatecube (Dec 14, 2016)

Registration is 75% full and closes in less than 3 weeks! Sign up soon if you want to compete!


----------



## ultimatecube (Dec 14, 2016)

I guess I should do goals.

2x2: make cutoff
3x3: PB or something
4x4: lol nope
OH: use only one hand
Pyra: remember to bring my pyra
Kilo: bring a kilogram of metal or something


----------



## DanpHan (Dec 18, 2016)

DanpHan said:


>



i take it back, she's only a half liar


----------



## Meow (Dec 19, 2016)

rip can't go


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 19, 2016)

Meow said:


> rip can't go


Don't worry, there's another Nicolas Sanchez going in your place.


----------



## Torch (Dec 20, 2016)

Goals: 
3x3: Sub-10.8 average
4x4: Don't care
2x2: SUB-CHRIS TRAIN SINGLE FOR GOODNESS SAKE
OH: My PBs are impossible to beat, so don't care
Pyra: Win, GAR average


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 21, 2016)

Torch said:


> Pyra: Win, GAR average


how bout no


----------



## Torch (Dec 21, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> how bout no


Aw you're defending Katie, that's so cute


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 21, 2016)

Torch said:


> Aw you're defending Katie, that's so cute


I'm not going home behind Ray in the rankings


----------



## ultimatecube (Dec 21, 2016)

Torch said:


> Aw you're defending Katie, that's so cute





YouCubing said:


> I'm not going home behind Ray in the rankings


Remind me to bring some popcorn to the comp, I want to see how this one ends.


----------



## Torch (Dec 21, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> I'm not going home behind Ray in the rankings





ultimatecube said:


> Remind me to bring some popcorn to the comp, I want to see how this one ends.



Something like this, probably


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 22, 2016)

Torch said:


> Something like this, probably


I still have the better official average and I plan to keep it that way


----------



## ElectroCuberZZ (Dec 27, 2016)

2x2: PB single and avg i guess
3x3: Sub 10 avg and hopefully lucky single
OH: Sub 18 avg and 13-14 single but mostly beat Ray's single. Podium i guess
4x4: Sub 43 avg and podium; mostly beat Nicolas's avg
Pyra: Mid 4 avg and beat kevin
Kilo: Podium, sub 23 single


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 27, 2016)

4x4: Top 100 (worldwide) average


----------



## Torch (Dec 28, 2016)

I should probably get a 3x3 before this comp


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 28, 2016)

Torch said:


> I should probably get a 3x3 before this comp


3x3 is dumb don't waste your time


----------



## Meow (Dec 31, 2016)

Yess I can go now
goals 
2x2: sub 2, don't fail finals, and PB avg would be nice
3x3: low 8 avg, a 6 would be nice 
OH: 17/18 avg
4x4: sub 45 avg
Pyra: 6/7 avg
Kilo: sub 30 avg I guess


----------



## JaredRB9000 (Jan 1, 2017)

I guess I should do it too. Why not.
2x2: sub-6 average, sub-4 single 
3x3: sub-18 average, sub 15 single
4x4: sub-1:30 average, sub-1:15 single 
OH: sub-30 average, sub-25 single 
Pyra: sub-15 average, sub-10 single 
Kilo: sub-1 average, sub-45 single


----------



## Loiloiloi (Jan 1, 2017)

I'm not going to this competition but the peer pressure is too much, here's my goal list which I can guarantee I will achieve

3x3: Don't come in last place
2x2: No +2s or DNFs
OH: No corner twists 
Kilominx: Don't do kilominx
4x4: Beat no one


----------



## Torch (Jan 1, 2017)

Anyone have a stickerless 4x4 I could borrow? The stickers on mine are getting a bit...questionable, and I'm more accustomed now to stickerless anyway.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 1, 2017)

Torch said:


> Anyone have a stickerless 4x4 I could borrow? The stickers on mine are getting a bit...questionable, and I'm more accustomed now to stickerless anyway.


Me.

The yuxin or the weque? I'm using the weque but we can be in diff heats if you'd like that one


----------



## Torch (Jan 2, 2017)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Me.
> 
> The yuxin or the weque? I'm using the weque but we can be in diff heats if you'd like that one



Either one would work, can I try at the comp and decide then?


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 2, 2017)

Torch said:


> Anyone have a stickerless 4x4 I could borrow? The stickers on mine are getting a bit...questionable, and I'm more accustomed now to stickerless anyway.


same with my main (old yuxin)

I'm probably going to borrow someone else's anyway but you can use my Aosu, it's a little slow but it's good


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 2, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> I'm probably going to borrow someone else's anyway


What a shocker.


----------



## DanpHan (Jan 2, 2017)

Torch said:


> ...I'm more accustomed now to stickerless anyway.


gee i wonder why...


----------



## Meow (Jan 2, 2017)

lol this time I'm actually gonna be using my own cubes(at least mostly)


----------



## Torch (Jan 2, 2017)

DanpHan said:


> gee i wonder why...



I think I'm doing everyone else a favor by switching to stickerless


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 2, 2017)

cuberkid10 said:


> What a shocker.


"borrow someone else's"
translated from Trash language to:
"borrow Katie's"


----------



## Sean Hartman (Jan 3, 2017)

I'm going.


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 6, 2017)

wait this doesn't have clock?? all that practice for nothing 
not really sure why I thought it did but I just did so


----------



## ultimatecube (Jan 6, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> wait this doesn't have clock?? all that practice for nothing
> not really sure why I thought it did but I just did so



We'll probably have three clocks in the room. I mean, they'll be kind of high up on the wall, but still.


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 6, 2017)

ultimatecube said:


> We'll probably have three clocks in the room. I mean, they'll be kind of high up on the wall, but still.


whew ok I was worried for a second


----------



## ultimatecube (Jan 6, 2017)

Speed cubing is getting some free advertising! Come on out and make us look good!


----------



## DanpHan (Jan 6, 2017)

small chance i might not make it, either because of health or weather, but either way i hope it goes well


----------



## ultimatecube (Jan 6, 2017)

DanpHan said:


> small chance i might not make it, either because of health or weather, but either way i hope it goes well


Nooooooo! You need to come get the high five I promised you!


----------



## Meow (Jan 6, 2017)

DanpHan said:


> small chance i might not make it, either because of health or weather, but either way i hope it goes well


 noo you can't let me win 3x3
but also idk about weather that could get in the way for many people, me included


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 6, 2017)

Then Katie swoops in for the win. Jk, I'm hoping you guys actually make it!


----------



## Meow (Jan 6, 2017)

cuberkid10 said:


> Then Katie swoops in for the win. Jk, I'm hoping you guys actually make it!


well now I have to go so that doesn't happen

e: just saw the white text haha


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 6, 2017)

I'm staying in a hotel for the night before just because of weather so hype begins early for me


----------



## DanpHan (Jan 6, 2017)

nicolas, if i don't go, the comp is in your hands. if i can't make it and you do and you lose to katie, i'm holding you responsible. you will owe the whole world an apology


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 6, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> I'm staying in a hotel for the night before just because of weather so hype begins early for me


Yo, what hotel? Jacob, Ray, Chris H. + Katie, and I will be down there tomorrow as well (cause GA dies when it snows). Maybe we could meet up if there is time or something.


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 6, 2017)

DanpHan said:


> nicolas, if i don't go, the comp is in your hands. if i can't make it and you do and you lose to katie, i'm holding you responsible. you will owe the whole world an apology


I will be thoroughly let down as well
but if I win by some anti-miracle then it's really everyone else's fault for doing so badly that they can't even beat me


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 6, 2017)

Guys the meet-up is actually happening haha


----------



## Torch (Jan 6, 2017)

Who would have thought, of all the comps happening this weekend, it would be the south Georgia one that's threatened by snow?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 6, 2017)

Torch said:


> Who would have thought, of all the comps happening this weekend, it would be the south Georgia one that's threatened by snow?


There is another us one that also has snow warnings... might cause bad fantasy points...


----------



## biscuit (Jan 6, 2017)

cuberkid10 said:


> Yo, what hotel? Jacob, Ray, Chris H. + Katie, and I will be down there tomorrow as well (cause GA dies when it snows). Maybe we could meet up if there is time or something.



Wait, when you guys say Katie they're not talking about you? I'd always assumed you were the Katie you guys talked about. 'Cause, you know. Your name's Katie.

Now I'm confused.


----------



## Meow (Jan 6, 2017)

biscuit said:


> Wait, when you guys say Katie they're not talking about you? I'd always assumed you were the Katie you guys talked about. 'Cause, you know. Your name's Katie.
> 
> Now I'm confused.


that is the Katie were talking about


----------



## Torch (Jan 6, 2017)

biscuit said:


> Wait, when you guys say Katie they're not talking about you? I'd always assumed you were the Katie you guys talked about. 'Cause, you know. Your name's Katie.
> 
> Now I'm confused.



Katie

or

Katie


----------



## ultimatecube (Jan 6, 2017)

In a stunning turn of events, Americus actually has something going on today: https://www.facebook.com/FirstFridayAmericus/
So if you can brave the weather and want to wander around town, here's something to do!


----------



## Ashton Sloan (Jan 6, 2017)

Oh so excited for comp!! Although I have no chance of winning i hope I can get at least a sub 50 average on 3x3 although that's a long shot.. I'm new to cubing and my PB's aren't the greatest but this will be soo fun!!


----------



## Susanne (Jan 6, 2017)

Is the event still on? The governor just declared a state of emergency. Were driving threw this stuff, leaving at midnight. Don't want to chance it if it's cancelled.


----------



## DanpHan (Jan 6, 2017)

Not gonna be able to make it because weather (which I'm kind of glad I don't have to make the trip because I've felt horrible this week). Assuming the comp goes according to plan, I hope it goes well for you guys! @ultimatecube terrible timing for this weather, sucks that it has to interfere with your comp : (

Nicolas if you're still going you already know. If not I guess we're just screwed


----------



## Meow (Jan 6, 2017)

DanpHan said:


> Not gonna be able to make it because weather (which I'm kind of glad I don't have to make the trip because I've felt horrible this week). Assuming the comp goes according to plan, I hope it goes well for you guys! @ultimatecube terrible timing for this weather, sucks that it has to interfere with your comp : (
> 
> Nicolas if you're still going you already know. If not I guess we're just screwed


 aww that sucks man.
I should still be going, I decided to leave today and get a hotel last minute. I plan to leave at 6, so as long as conditions for driving don't get bad in the next couple hours I'll go


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 6, 2017)

Susanne said:


> Is the event still on? The governor just declared a state of emergency. Were driving threw this stuff, leaving at midnight. Don't want to chance it if it's cancelled.


Yup!


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 6, 2017)

cuberkid10 said:


> Yo, what hotel? Jacob, Ray, Chris H. + Katie, and I will be down there tomorrow as well (cause GA dies when it snows). Maybe we could meet up if there is time or something.



so I'm staying at the Best Western in Cordele so yeah


----------



## Torch (Jan 6, 2017)

I'm at the Days Inn right now, Kieran is here too


----------



## ultimatecube (Jan 6, 2017)

Torch said:


> I'm at the Days Inn right now, Kieran is here too


If you're here, you can come on over to GSW! Let me know if I have this thing set up right.


----------



## Meow (Jan 7, 2017)

I'm not going


----------



## Torch (Jan 7, 2017)

ultimatecube said:


> If you're here, you can come on over to GSW! Let me know if I have this thing set up right.



I don't think I'll be able to come out tonight, but I'll see you tomorrow!


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 7, 2017)

Meow said:


> I'm not going


pls Nicolas we can't let Katie win


----------



## ultimatecube (Jan 7, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> pls Nicolas we can't let Katie win



I'm gonna come in out of nowhere and sweep everything. And I don't even have a Kilominx.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 7, 2017)

Well this is going to be a small comp...


----------



## Torch (Jan 7, 2017)

Found this in the hotel lobby:
https://postimg.org/image/xd3bk8v8j/


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 7, 2017)

Torch said:


> Found this in the hotel lobby:
> https://postimg.org/image/xd3bk8v8j/


hey you're early, come back in ~1.5 months


----------



## ultimatecube (Jan 7, 2017)

Torch said:


> Found this in the hotel lobby:
> https://postimg.org/image/xd3bk8v8j/


Gosh darn it, I told them his name was Chris, not Sam!


----------



## DanpHan (Jan 8, 2017)

how could you guys let katie win, and without even getting a sub 10 avg...

congrats katie though legit


----------



## SeanCubing (Jan 8, 2017)

If anyone finds a Moyu skewb in their bag, mine went missing today.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 8, 2017)

SeanCubing said:


> If anyone finds a Moyu skewb in their bag, mine went missing today.


What color?


----------



## SeanCubing (Jan 8, 2017)

Jaysammey777 said:


> What color?


White with normal color scheme


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 8, 2017)

SeanCubing said:


> White with normal color scheme


contact @cuberkid10


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 8, 2017)

cuberkid10 said:


> 4x4: Top 100 (worldwide) average


Cool, #81 worldwide, #17 in US. Pretty good considering it wasn't that great of an average and parity was not cool to me for the counting solves (of the counting solves, 5/6 parity).


----------



## Meow (Jan 8, 2017)

Meow said:


> Yess I can go now
> goals
> 2x2: sub 2, don't fail finals, and PB avg would be nice
> 3x3: low 8 avg, a 6 would be nice
> ...


0% success rate for goals


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 8, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> ohh same
> 2: comp PBs? or just finally beat that 2.38
> 3: BEAT MY OFFICIAL AVG PLEASEEEEE
> 4: sub55 avg? maybe? probably not
> ...


2x2: avg only rip 
3x3: all 3 rounds 
4x4: not avg but wtf I beat my single
OH: yep
Pyra: a ray a day keeps the podium away
Kilo: 




cool comp


----------



## ultimatecube (Jan 8, 2017)

DanpHan said:


> how could you guys let katie win, and without even getting a sub 10 avg...
> 
> congrats katie though legit



Sorry about that, I'll get better weather for the next comp


----------



## Meow (Jan 8, 2017)

ultimatecube said:


> Sorry about that, I'll get better weather for the next comp


that sounds great!


----------



## ultimatecube (Jan 9, 2017)

Meow said:


> that sounds great!


So it turns out good weather is actually really hard to order and kinda expensive. So registration fee for the next comp will be about $4.8 million. Y'all cool with that?


----------



## Meow (Jan 9, 2017)

ultimatecube said:


> So it turns out good weather is actually really hard to order and kinda expensive. So registration fee for the next comp will be about $4.8 million. Y'all cool with that?


 I'm sure Sared can get(steal) enough to pay all of our registrations


----------



## ultimatecube (Jan 9, 2017)

Pictures from the comp are uploading to Dropbox! I'll post a link here when it's ready.


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 9, 2017)

props to whoever did them (Jacob and Katie I think) for getting the results up the day after the comp


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 9, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> props to whoever did them (Jacob and Katie I think) for getting the results up the day after the comp


+Ray, Chris, and Katie (they also helped check data... that was an experience).


----------



## DanpHan (Jan 9, 2017)

how you guys already have results up after last night is beyond me


----------



## ultimatecube (Jan 9, 2017)

Here ya go! Photo credits to my insanely talented sister, Nikita. https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ke5geuportjgj1d/AADY9bq3Es5swWxrTuDEOY1da?dl=0


----------



## Torch (Jan 9, 2017)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Me.
> 
> The yuxin or the weque? I'm using the weque but we can be in diff heats if you'd like that one



Thank you for letting me borrow your 4x4 Jacob! I realized I forgot to thank you at the comp.


----------



## Torch (Jan 12, 2017)

Oh, I almost forgot to make the image I promised:


----------



## ultimatecube (Mar 11, 2017)

Hurricane Watch (GSW's video department) cut together a short film of the comp. Check it!


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 11, 2017)

ultimatecube said:


> Hurricane Watch (GSW's video department) cut together a short film of the comp. Check it!


You should do another one


----------



## ultimatecube (Mar 11, 2017)

Jaysammey777 said:


> You should do another one


Let's do it! Maybe on a day with better weather this time. 

Also your official sub-10ish can be replaced with your real sub-10.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 11, 2017)

ultimatecube said:


> Let's do it! Maybe on a day with better weather this time.
> 
> Also your official sub-10ish can be replaced with your real sub-10.


Email me


----------



## ultimatecube (Mar 11, 2017)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Email me


Done and done.


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 12, 2017)

ultimatecube said:


> Hurricane Watch (GSW's video department) cut together a short film of the comp. Check it!


i am A N G E R Y that they didn't show my Station 4 award


----------



## ultimatecube (Mar 12, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> i am A N G E R Y that they didn't show my Station 4 award


You think that's bad, they didn't even mention my top 20 finish.


----------

